# Do I have GERD or not? Help, I'm new!



## heather (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, My throat has been swollen or inflammednow for two years. I don't have any acid refluxor heartburn. My doctor thinks I have Gerd and gave me Ranitidine. I told her that I don't have the acid reflux or heartburn and she said that not everyone that has Gerd gets that. I am just wondering if it really is Gerd or if it could be something else. My stomach doesn't bother me either. I am 46, so I realize that I am in the age group for it, it is just that I want to make sure that it isn't something else that I am overlooking. The doctor that I saw was an ear, nose and throat doctor and she looked down my nose with the probe and camera. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated I am worried that I am not 100% sure if this is Gerd or not. Also,what does anyone think of Ranitidine? Thanks.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi I just wanted to be supportive since you asked for help. I don't know - you can always get a second opinion. Ranitidine is OTC so I imagine it is not super potent. Depends on your medical philosophy...good luck!


----------

